# jetted honda



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

i just jetted my honda rancher and the kit i used was the dyno jet kit stage one. everything is perfect runs great and was easy to do i really ddn't notice a chage in power so i was wondering if i did something wrong. i used the jet they recommed. i just ordered an fmf powercore 4 for it tonight hope that helps some. any thoughts.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jetting really won't help unless your jetting for mods like a pipe or something like that.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

so the pipe should help some?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OH yeah...it should help a lot...but you wanna do your mods before you jet...you may have to rejett again after the pipe.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

oh ok thanks well i jetted first so when the pipe gets here ill have to jet again


----------

